# AWS Jail with epair attached to host bridge, will AWS respond to dhcp request?



## ssgriffonuser (Dec 30, 2022)

This is probably more of an AWS question but I'm not having any luck with google.

Is it possible to connect an EC2 interface ena0 to an internal bridge, as well as one side of an epair and receive a dhcp response in an AWS VPC? 

Something like:

```
ifconfig bridge create
ifconfig bridge0 addm ena0
ifconfig epair create
ifconfig epair0b mtu 9001 #To match ena0's mtu
ifconfig bridge0 addm epair0b

dhclient epair0a
```

I tried the above and dhclient didn't get a response.  However, I'm not sure if I need to do anything with security groups or routing tables with AWS.  Has anybody got something like this to work?


----------



## ssgriffonuser (Jan 2, 2023)

To follow up on this, I was able to solve my problem (multiple IP addresses per VM) via elastic network interfaces.  That seems to be the AWS supported solution.  Multiple IP addresses allow for multiple "router" jails.






						Elastic network interfaces - Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud
					

Attach a network interface to your instance to specify its private IP addresses, Elastic IP addresses, and security groups.




					docs.aws.amazon.com


----------

